# Rear Slide Outs



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I realize this probably has already occurred to everyone else, but on the off chance it hasn't, I thought I'd help someone out and share the knowledge.

Today, after I finally got my trailer back from the fix-it shop, I unhitched it in the side yard and began my setup as usual. I finally got around to pulling the rear slide out and it seem to pull out quite a bit harder than it has in the past. Determined to find out why the difference in effort needed to pull that thing out, I pushed it back in and began to investigate. After a couple minutes, it occurred to me that all the doors were still shut. So I opened the rear door near the slide, and tried once more. WOW !!! You talk about rolling 100 times easier. It then only took me a few seconds to realize that trying to pull the slide out without the doors open acted like a big vacuum inside with no where to pull more air from.

Hopefully, this little tip, that would appear quite obvious to most, will help make someones setup process a little easier.

As far as why my rig was in the fix-it shop, the last time out camping, I noticed a faint gas smell. It was so faint, that when I turned the main gas bottles on outside, it took 4-5 hours before it could be noticed, as well as neither the inside detector nor my portable electronic hand tester picked it up. Nonetheless, my nose could still faintly smell it, and that was bugging me enough. So after several days in the shop, they finally traced it down and discovered it was a defective regulator underneath the stove top. All fixed now, and ready to head out Friday afternoon for the weekend.









Phil


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. No, we have not thought of that either. 
We did find out about the Right & Left bars after several slide-outs though. Makes you feel really







after a while....LOL

Have a great day!! sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> We did find out about the Right & Left bars after several slide-outs though.


I'm feeling blind too! After reading both this, and another thread some time ago about the L & R bars, I have searched up and down my support bars, and find a)no difference what so ever, and







no labels indicating L or R

Are the side specific bars on only some models?

Tim


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

Tim, I found a "R" on one but nothing on the other. Quite honestly, I've tried them both ways and can't tell a difference. I suppose the only difference would be if the screws on the ends were adjusted to different lengths.

Phil


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. It's 10 times easier to pull the slide with a door or window open! That thing displaces a lot of air!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I definitely agree, goes in and out much easier with the door or something open.

We push ours out from inside instead of pulling, easier on the back.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Our dealer walk-thru was really quick and dirty but one thing they did mention was leave a door open when you pull out the slide. Thanks for letting everyone in on the secret though.


----------

